# Ethernet Link Signal



## squeaker (7. März 2008)

Hi,

wie wird das Ethernet-Link-Signal erzeugt? Ist das Hardware? Software?


----------



## PC Heini (7. März 2008)

Genügt das, wenn ich sage beides?
Hardware braucht Software zum ausführen.
Software braucht Hardware zum ausführen.
Die Software löst das Signal aus, und die Hardware führt es aus.
Oder ist wer anderer Meinung?


----------

